# What sounds are becoming cliche (the new Dark Knight)



## gbrady2021 (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm thinking maybe Olafur? I love his sound but I'm hearing it a lot lately. Curious what you all think.


----------



## antames (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah long sustainy, ambienty type of music I feel is dominating the scene at the moment mainly because libraries are more geared towards those sounds and the people using them write to the strengths of the library.

Big dramatic boomy action music is also becoming more popular.


----------



## CGR (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, felt pianos are warm and intimate and earthy, but time to give it a rest I think. Maybe time to bring back the loud, wiry in-ya-face 70's pop/rock piano sound?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2021)

I say bring back the Ryuichi sound. SSL, Lexicon 480 and Eventide verbs/delays. A non-retro 1980s sound. Oh, and samples without roundrobins & tape loops.

*runs off and fires up TVBO C7 and Arturia Prophet VS*

I want this piano sound back:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 7, 2021)

(I don’t want to derail this thread any further so Imma put this between brackets. But, for another fix of that “Ryuichi sound” check out Sylvian’s Steel Cathedrals. There’s some frippertronics on there as well, and lots of 1980s era “that’s-really-DEEP-man-philosophers-and-gurus-tapeloops”. But the highlights are some staccatissimo piano bass notes, played at a “any-louder-and-you’d-have-broken-them-strings” velocity. Sort of the opposite of the jumped-the-shark felt sound. Look it up, it’s included on the Alchemy - An Index Of Possibilities album, an album that would win awards in any 1980s-pretentious-as-f*** competition on the merits of its title alone)


----------

